
How Ma Bell Shelved the Future for 60 Years by Tim Wu - lotusleaf1987
http://io9.com/5699159/how-ma-bell-shelved-the-future-for-60-years
======
willheim
It was precisely because of Bell Labs that I invested in Lucent back in the
mid-90's just as the bubble started going. Their partnership, I imagined,
would lead to great things. Did well in the stock (heck, you could do well in
any stock then) despite the partnership never really achieving anything.

Bell Labs was a great story. This dark tale of innovation burying and cover-up
is even more incredible. One must wonder what other great discoveries lie
boxed up in some warehouse.

